# Seth Petruzelli charges cage after Kimbo Slice's Bellator 138 win



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> ST. LOUIS – Seth Petruzelli, the man who first knocked out Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson in MMA, brought a temporary halt to the former bareknuckle fighter’s victory on Friday at Bellator 138.
> 
> The cageside brouhaha followed Slice’s Bellator 138 main event on Spike TV.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie

Video in the link.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like Kimbo. He's as street as it gets earning bread the hard way and even working his way up through TUF. But damn...it's a D level show. Problem is Kimbo keeps getting these absurdly out of shape old timers.


----------

